
Show HN: Graphical Debugger for Sublime Text - wvlia5
https://github.com/wvlia5/SublimeDebugger
======
nerdponx
Nice! I've been thinking lately about moving away from Neovim back to Sublime
or VSCode. More IDE-like features in a modular package (instead of a
monolithic application like PyCharm) are always welcome.

------
w_t_payne
I'll be giving this a spin. Looks neat.

~~~
wvlia5
Thanks (y)

